
The new Google Maps app for iPhone and iPad is here - pixelcort
http://google-latlong.blogspot.jp/2013/07/the-new-google-maps-app-for-iphone-and.html
======
pixelcort
Also includes interior maps for train stations and other buildings, including
a floor selector.

